# Dove Decoys



## BRIAN1 (Aug 5, 2008)

I Saw Some Dove Decoys At Wal-mart. Do They Work, And If So, How Do You Use Them Effectively?


----------



## tinytim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have been told that one MoJo Dove and a couple of regular decoys will really bring the doves in.  I don't know but we are going to try it.


----------



## CAL (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a friend that throws a couple over a powerline with spinning reels.It works for him.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 5, 2008)

tinytim said:


> I have been told that one MoJo Dove and a couple of regular decoys will really bring the doves in.  I don't know but we are going to try it.



Ditto!

The ones at Walmart look good too!  I was actually surprised about the quality of them.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 5, 2008)

mojo doves really does work.  never had too much luck with regular dove dekes.


----------



## tinytim (Aug 6, 2008)

The Mojo dove comes with the metal poles just like the ducks.  This guy altered the original pole to branch out on both sides and hold several of the regular dekes his told us that where ever he put this he had doves pitching in like crazy!

So I figure it's worth a try.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bill Brown (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep, the MOjo is the trick.  Placed in the middle of the field (or a well visible spot), & many doves will turn & come close, even while their  "buddies" are being shot.

Ditto on the fence & powerlines.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2008)

Bill Brown said:


> Yep, the MOjo is the trick.  Placed in the middle of the field (or a well visible spot), & many doves will turn & come close, even while their  "buddies" are being shot.
> 
> Ditto on the fence & powerlines.



X2........also placing decoys around the mojo is even better.


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 6, 2008)

CAL said:


> I have a friend that throws a couple over a powerline with spinning reels.It works for him.


Is he outta his mind?!?!

This is a VERY bad idea.  He could end up being crispy critter.  All it would take would be a bit too much humidity when he hits the powerline and ZAP!  He's gone.

http://www.kc8dne.com/blog/2008/07/ham-and-son-electrocuted/


----------



## cattle1826 (Aug 14, 2008)

i USE A PRODUCT FROM MACKS PRAIRE WING. The lone tree.I place some decoys on it and on top of the tree place a mojo. The birds always come by for a look which is all I need to make a good shot.THe tree is 10 feet tall the rest of the birds I place on the ground like they are trying to feed . It really does not matter how you place your decoys just make it look real.Always rember never place too many decoys heads up that shows trouble and the birds will not come in to that .Good luck they really will make a diffrence. Last year I PLACED OUT 40+ ON THE GROUND so it looked like a good place to hang out and feed.


----------



## Big Country (Aug 14, 2008)

cattle1826 said:


> i USE A PRODUCT FROM MACKS PRAIRE WING. The lone tree.I place some decoys on it and on top of the tree place a mojo. The birds always come by for a look which is all I need to make a good shot.THe tree is 10 feet tall the rest of the birds I place on the ground like they are trying to feed . It really does not matter how you place your decoys just make it look real.Always rember never place too many decoys heads up that shows trouble and the birds will not come in to that .Good luck they really will make a diffrence. Last year I PLACED OUT 40+ ON THE GROUND so it looked like a good place to hang out and feed.



Sounds cool send us a pic of that tree.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 15, 2008)

Last year, I went to a really big shoot just outside of Dothan, AL. There were over 100 hunters on this peanut field (not sure of its size but it was big enough for 3 center pivot irrigation systems so it was big). Most of it was harvested the day before but some of it was still being harvested during the shoot. 

I was set up under the irrigation. About 50 yrds over was a gentleman who had 2 mojos with a dozen or so standard decoys. As soon as I was set up I noticed the chokes in my gun were to open for this windy day (I was shooting a 28ga. Beretta O/U). I started across the field to the truck, which was about 50 yrds away. By the time I got back to my blind, that man had his limit. He was bringing in flocks of 50 or more dove. He had his limit in under 5 minutes. I was sold on the decoys. 

The next week, I bought 2 mojos and 12 standard decoys. I have awesome success. They really do work. Whenever I go to shoots, I have more shots at birds than anyone. 

I spent about $150 to get all the decoys but it was worth it.

Adam


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Aug 15, 2008)

I used a mojo last year and a half dozen decoys.  I placed the regular decoys on a pivot and the mojo right underneath.  Dove flock to a center pivot anyway, but these dove were relentless!  They kept on coming back to it, dont know if it was the mojo and decoys or if they just loved that pivot so much!                                                                 Before I bought my mojo and dekes, I set up by a bud of mine that had a mojo, the darned dove banked in like a duck locked in on a spread!  It was awsome to watch and I was sold on em!


----------



## Wing Shootin (Aug 15, 2008)

Mojo is the trick. Last year I was beating them off of it so I could shoot em in the air. Place yours in the center of the field so that everyone can enjoy your efforts.


----------



## cattle1826 (Aug 15, 2008)

here is the picture from the web site.


----------

